# Clarification on using DUMP



## kjemison (Oct 2, 2013)

Good morning,

I am currently setting up FreeBSD 8.2 on a small office "server". I have read many articles on dump for backup purposes and I am just a little confused about the proper syntax. My system consists of one 500 GB hard drive for day to day file sharing etc. and I want to use dump for my backups to another 500 GB hard drive mounted at boot by editing fstab. Is the correct syntax for the operation to succeed:

Primary data drive - ad6 (source)
Backup drive - ad10 (destination)

`dump -0Lauf /source drive /destination backup drive`

I tried this several times and the dump log stated no errors. However, when I followed the notes on using restore the system would state that there was no file by that name even though I could use `ls` and see the file named backup.dump.

I appreciate any help with this.
Thank you.


----------



## kpa (Oct 2, 2013)

Warren Block (@wblock@) has a nice article about using dump(8)/restore(8): 

http://www.wonkity.com/~wblock/docs/html/backup.html


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 2, 2013)

kjemison said:
			
		

> Primary data drive - ad6 (source)
> Backup drive - ad10 (destination)
> 
> `dump -0Lauf /source drive /destination backup drive`
> ...



It would be easier to spot the error if the exact commands and error messages were shown.  Just as a guess, maybe the backup disk was not mounted when the restore was attempted.  Or maybe the backup was written to the raw disk, which works but is probably not what was intended.

@kpa has already mentioned the article (thanks!), which shows lots of examples.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 2, 2013)

The how-to section is not for asking "how-to" do things. Thread moved.

[thread=3888]Posting in Howtos & FAQs[/thread]


----------

